# how much bleeding post-birth is acceptable?



## PznIvyFarm

It's been over a week since Chara delivered. (she delivered a week ago Friday) She wasn't real 'goopy' the first few days. The last four days, i have been finding small puddles of red blood (maybe a tablespoon or so) on the bedding a few times a day and her tail is covered in red blood. I have cleaned her tail daily, and it is wet so i know it is fresh. I don't see a lot coming out, so it must be while she is lying down. She is acting okay, I took her temp yesterday and it was fine, and I have been putting her out in the yard with Mink and Bailey, away from the babies, for a couple hours a day, so it is possible they are rough-housing and it is stirring things up. I just figured by now that things would be slowing down or be more brownish (older blood) color. Mink also has had a small amount of red on her tail (which is why i thought maybe the exertion of playing/running around might be causing it)

Should i worry? Should i be watching for something that would indicate a problem (assuming that this is still within the normal range)


----------



## KW Farms

No, totally normal. She should be cleared out within a week. As long as she isn't showing any signs of being sick or having a temperature then she should be completely fine.


----------



## liz

Totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

yup! mine do the same.


----------



## PznIvyFarm

Thank you that is a relief. I was trying to compare it to human birth and it's completely different.


----------



## Polarhug

My does dripped and gooped for a good 2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats

Yep. If you are ever really worried, make sure it does not smell, or take her temp.

She will be good as new very soon.


----------



## liz

And, I wanted to add that she'll seem to stop after a week or 2 then start again with a rust colored discharge, happens to each of my girls every year.


----------



## debra

this is our first attempt at kidding. we have only had goats for less than a year. Our doe delivered 3 weeks ago yesterday, to 2 live kids one dead kid. We were not there when she delivered, and she has had some lochia post birth for the first week. Now it is turning to red blood, should I be concerned after 3 weeks? That doesnt seem normal! Also, she has no milk. I do not know how these little babies survivied. She only lets them nurse for 30 secs after she has had her grain in the morning and evening. Other than that she stomps on them if they try to nurse. We tried milking her with intent to bottle feed, but can only get a few squirts out and she is dry. the babies are now eating some grain and grass, and drinking water, but it makes me very concerned about the momma. Any suggestions from those who have gone through this before?


----------



## jglfainters

My girls bleed/goo for 2-3 weeks. I'm sure someone else will chime in. If it were me, I would be bottle feeding those 2 babies. I don't think 3 weeks is old enough to be only getting hay/grain/water. When I've had triplets in the past, I've supplemented with bottles of cows milk (whole milk) to make sure everyone was getting full bellies. Goat's milk would obviously be best but I didn't have access to it. I think at 3 weeks I was doing 2 feedings in addition to the mom feeding the babies. If mom isn't feeding babies, you might need 4 feedings a day still?


----------



## debra

thankyou! any great tips to get the mom to start producing? right now we can only get about a 1/16th of a cup out of her, just a few squirts. We have started feeding her on the stand to get her used to that and trying to milk a little thinking increased demand of milk will stimulate her milk flow. we do have another doe in milk and was trying to give them bottles of that milk, but they refused. I know the mom is trying to feed them a couple times a day (after she gets her grain mix) but it is only for about 30 seconds... how long do babies normally feed on mom at a time?


----------



## Bellafire Farm

I have found that giving our doe's a 2-3 cc's CMPK paste/gel every other day for about 1-2 weeks after kidding WORKS WONDERS for recovery from the birthing process, not to mention it helps w/milk production too! :thumb: I would absolutely NOT be caught without it anymore!


----------



## liz

What I would do as far as seeing just how much your doe is producing would be to separate her kids from her at night, you just might be surprised at how much she is actually producing when you see her full udder.
My kids are eating hay at 1 week, picking at grain at 2 weeks and their moms have udders that shrink down in the 3-4 weeks past freshening, Right now I have an almost 6 week old pygmy/nigi buckling that weighs 17lbs, he eats from mom , eats grain and hay. 3 weeks is too young for mom to wean, but I betcha that she is nursing them...just not as frequently as she had in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Just checked ... we have Durvet CMPK paste (300 mL tube) I think it says for cattle??? ... it's a HUGE tube that lasts the whole year for us ... and I think I paid about $7 .... so super cheap & works GREAT!


----------



## debra

thank you for your advice! I will try all those suggestions. I am so glad to be on this site! thank you again


----------

